# Was ist euer Lieblingsfilm ???



## 5799stefan (29 Sep. 2014)

Meine top sind die Star Wars Filme und Herr der Ringe 

Dem 3. Teil der Hobbit-Triologie fiebere ich schon entgegen


----------



## Henmarina (30 Sep. 2014)

GIRL WITH A PEARL EARRING !!! MUST SEE !!! :thumbup:


----------



## CukeSpookem (2 Okt. 2014)

Tesafilm ist ganz gut, der Anfang manchmal etwas zäh und das Ende schwer zu finden, aber immer durchschaubar.


----------



## Max100 (2 Okt. 2014)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Tesafilm ist ganz gut, der Anfang manchmal etwas zäh und das Ende schwer zu finden, aber immer durchschaubar.



:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## megaton (2 Okt. 2014)

Alle Edgar Wallace Filme (ja, die in schwarz-weiß  ), bei denen Alfred Vohrer Regie führte ^^


----------



## fab11 (8 Okt. 2014)

Green Mile:thumbup:


----------



## kolle2020 (8 Okt. 2014)

V wie Vendetta


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Eraserhead von David Lynch. Unglaublich verstörend und abstoßend -- und gerade deshalb so interessant.


----------



## PeterPanzer (3 Jan. 2015)

ganz klar Into the Wild


----------



## Lulu (4 Jan. 2015)

Total Recall


----------



## Coroner (16 Feb. 2015)

Schwer, einen Film auszusuchen. Mögliche Kandidaten: _Die große Illusion_ von Jean Renoir, _Lohn der Angst_ von Henri-Georges Clouzot oder _2001: Odyssee im Weltraum_ von Stanley Kubrick.


----------

